# Illuminated Traffic Vest



## JAS (Oct 19, 2008)

I like to go horseback riding at night. One of the intersections that I cross can be sort of dangerous due to traffic and lately I have been wearing an illuminated traffic vest so that I can be seen by drivers. The vest I have is getting a little bit old and I am just wondering what is the best illuminated traffic safety vest available today for bicyclists, pedestrians, and horseback riders.


----------



## greenlight (Oct 19, 2008)

Retro-reflectors are critical for your protection, too.


----------



## LukeA (Oct 19, 2008)

You need a lighter-colored horse.


----------



## greenLED (Oct 19, 2008)

If I may, those self-illuminated vests are a poor compromise between maximum reflection and optimal illumination. 

I'd something like an Amphipod reflective vest, and add a couple of LED blinkers on the sides of it (or on the horse).


----------



## mechBgon (Oct 19, 2008)

Or what about slipping a small flashlight inside your vest, running in strobe mode, so your vest is being illuminated from inside? A neon-lime vest with ~100 lumens of strobe light blasting through the fabric would be a large and compelling visual target.

Then again, your horse's vision might be seriously affected by that :thinking:


----------



## Mdinana (Oct 25, 2008)

Geez, if they can't see a 1000 lbs horse, I don't think a vest is the answer.

Maybe a "head" light and a "tail" light? 

Gosh, that was a bad pun.


----------



## JAS (Mar 23, 2009)

I am revisiting this topic since spring is here and I have done some horseback riding at night. I do have a battery operated vest now, but I am looking for something better. Has anybody used one of these?

http://www.securecase.com/led.html


----------



## Ken_McE (Mar 24, 2009)

Never mind the vest. You need to get some reflective spray, like this one:
http://www.invplus.com/aerosol/catalog_krylon_reflect.htm 
and mark up the horse. I would suggest you mark a line for each of the major bones, and perhaps carry a big reflectorized sickle too. With this getup people will go around through the next county rather than drive past you.


----------



## VegasF6 (Apr 5, 2009)

Jas, I have to agree with greenlight in a retroreflective solution will probably be your best bet. In the traffic management field, which I am in, we rely on type II strong yellow green retro reflective garments, usually vests, in the day time and type III at night. The only difference being the amount of reflective material. They are also availible in t-shirts for your comfort. You must have noticed some traffic workers wearing them and they are bright as heck when hit by headlights. There are lots of places to purchase online, this being one of many:
http://www.discountsafetygear.com/ansi-t-shirts.html
I don't know where you live, but you almost certainly have a local source availible. If you can't find something in the yellow pages under traffic or barricades, stop and ask a flagger next time you see one. I would suggest you get an ANSI approved product.

If you wanted an additional lumination source, battery powered, there are all sorts of blinky pendants and stuff, a few that come to mind are nite-ize products and sylvania dot it lite sticks


----------



## bcrewcaptain (Apr 21, 2009)

I just used the reflective jacket and mesh pants...no lights, but I can be seen pretty well....


----------

